# Anybody heard from @woodworking Vet?



## Tony (Oct 31, 2017)

@Mike1950 ?

Haven't seen him in awhile, just wondering if he's okay. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 31, 2017)

Tony said:


> @Mike1950 ?
> 
> Haven't seen him in awhile, just wondering if he's okay. Tony


I messaged him but???


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Oct 31, 2017)

Hope he is okay and got his GP to order the stooped pictures.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 31, 2017)

Yikes he has not been on since 9/23. I know he was having some trouble getting to doc. @rocky1 do you know anything

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Oct 31, 2017)

I think it is a good idea to make sure that each of us give at least one other person an emergency contact person for things like this. We are a close group that span the globe so it is not really easy to run over to check. As much ribbing as we all do it is also as @Bigdrowdy1 put it more than blood family.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Great Post 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 31, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I think it is a good idea to make sure that each of us give at least one other person an emergency contact person for things like this. We are a close group that span the globe so it is not really easy to run over to check. As much ribbing as we all do it is also as @Bigdrowdy1 put it more than blood family.



I have his phone number, just gotta figure out which one. I think Rocky does also


----------



## kweinert (Oct 31, 2017)

Is there an admin-only field that is available/could be added for something like this? I don't necessarily want my phone number available publicly (not that I mind for the members, but not for the general public) but it might be a way for us to keep in touch in an emergency.

After all, even if we give our contact info to someone how are we going to know who to go to in order to get that contact info? I'm all for looking out for each other.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 31, 2017)

@ripjack13 @NYWoodturner @DKMD @woodtickgreg @El Guapo @phinds and Any other mods/admin I missed

Something we want to find a way to do?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 31, 2017)

How about this....

https://woodbarter.com/threads/member-contact-info.33187/


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 31, 2017)

Everyone has the option to put additional contact info in their bio. It is not visible or available to the public. If the info is in there Keller and I can both retrieve it as can Matt. 
All mods and admins have each others phone numbers and there are at least a couple dozen members that have my personal cell and or email. 
Without reinventing the wheel I would at the best bet is to have everyone update their additional contact info.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 31, 2017)

I’m looking to see if we have any additional contact info on him now


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 31, 2017)

He is fine, i called him. Just AWOL for a while. He will be back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Oct 31, 2017)

I think I'm being dense as I don't see anything in the profile area that isn't public. What am I missing?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 31, 2017)

Thanks Mike - I just sent him an email. Glad to hear all is well!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 31, 2017)

kweinert said:


> I think I'm being dense as I don't see anything in the profile area that isn't public. What am I missing?



No Ken - I guess its me being dense. I guess you have to have put in in when you subscribed. No way I can see for a member to edit the fields available that I can see. I'll reach out to Matt and see if these is an easy tweak.


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 31, 2017)

Don't know if I have his phone number or not, but I do have his address and e-mail. Last he was here, he was talking about going for a walk about. Was going to be gone for a couple months on trip down to California visiting friends/relatives and doing some sight seeing. Good to hear all is well anyhow.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 31, 2017)

I was talking with my wife awhile back and told her that if something were to ever happen to me she has to let the Woodbarter community know.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 31, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> I was talking with my wife awhile back and told her that if something were to ever happen to me she has to let the Woodbarter community know.



I did also. Just ta make sure all the texas folks got one last.....

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 31, 2017)

My wife asked if I thought the WB crew would run the estate sale when she finally kills me.....

Reactions: Funny 9 | Sincere 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 31, 2017)

What about @HomeBody I haven't seen Gary on here in forever...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 31, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> What about @HomeBody I haven't seen Gary on here in forever...


yes and Cody Kilgore


----------



## CWS (Oct 31, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> My wife asked if I thought the WB crew would run the estate sale when she finally kills me.....


I'm in. Just make it in the summer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 31, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> yes and Cody Kilgore



I talked with Cody a while ago. He got a stomach virus which kept him away for a while...and he just got busy after that....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Oct 31, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> My wife asked if I thought the WB crew would run the estate sale when she finally kills me.....


If you could mill up and sell that wood blocking her ability to park in the garage I would say your life expectancy would double...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Oct 31, 2017)

In my will I have appointed a Proxy to have my login info and each year after my passing should login and start a new thread about stuff to really mess with the mentally and vertically challenged members.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 31, 2017)

@Don Ratcliff Are you accusing Marc of being vertically challenged?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 31, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> @Don Ratcliff Are you accusing Marc of being vertically challenged?



No...I'm the proxy...lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 31, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> In my will I have appointed a Proxy to have my login info and each year after my passing should login and start a new thread about stuff to really mess with the mentally and vertically challenged members.



Don has been dead for years... his proxy actually opened his WB account.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 31, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Don has been dead for years... his proxy actually opened his WB account.



I'm good like that....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 31, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> I'm good like that....



so we get a 2 for 0ne - get rid of marc we get rid of don also... hmmmmm

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | +Karma 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 31, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> so we get a 2 for 0ne - get rid of marc we get rid of don also... hmmmmm




Just made me think of about Feb-March of 2112. Wb was not 6 months old. Kevin decided to make Roy and myself moderators. I am still not good at parts of negotiating the computer- Roy Now, was. Kevin wanted us to practice but be good- 15 minutes had not gone by and Roy had Banned Kevin from his own site. Roy was and still is a mite crazed but I never have see him laugh so much.... Now Kevin- he pulled a whole bunch of levers to make very sure that did not happen again....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 31, 2017)

"Insert witty comment here"
1001110110110100011101
1000111000
Server malfunction.
Rebooting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 31, 2017)

So very long ago- I think 6 yrs this coming week. Not very many left from that crazy original group.


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 31, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Just made me think of about Feb-March of 2112. Wb was not 6 months old. Kevin decided to make Roy and myself moderators. I am still not good at parts of negotiating the computer- Roy Now, was. Kevin wanted us to practice but be good- 15 minutes had not gone by and Roy had Banned Kevin from his own site. Roy was and still is a mite crazed but I never have see him laugh so much.... Now Kevin- he pulled a whole bunch of levers to make very sure that did not happen again....



I just had to go back and look, I can't believe I've been here since September of 2013. It seemes like no time at all while also feeling like we've been here forever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 1, 2017)

I am going to haunt you dorks

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Nov 1, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> So very long ago- I think 6 yrs this coming week. Not very many left from that crazy original group.



I’m still waiting to get paid to leave

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 1, 2017)

Brink said:


> I’m still waiting to get paid to leave


Look at Brink's date- 12/18/11- We have tried hard to get rid of the monkey but he has been very tenacious....


----------



## Tony (Nov 1, 2017)

I've only been here a little over 3 years. Sure seems like a lot longer..... Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## cabomhn (Nov 1, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> So very long ago- I think 6 yrs this coming week. Not very many left from that crazy original group.



Crazy it has been around that long! Guess I found the site not too long after it started

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 1, 2017)

cabomhn said:


> Crazy it has been around that long! Guess I found the site not too long after it started


You are an early bird. I go to kevin's avatar to get start date 11/6/11 only a few are left that came in 2011 - The originals all bailed from another forum.


----------



## kweinert (Nov 1, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> So very long ago- I think 6 yrs this coming week. Not very many left from that crazy original group.



6 years for me in December. Just had to go look: December 11, 2011. I really don't recall how I heard about the forum but it was most likely from Kevin as I had done some business with him. I knew about him through Charles Neil - I used to do his web site. And I really don't recall how I ran into him.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kweinert (Nov 1, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Look at Brink's date- 12/18/11- We have tried hard to get rid of the monkey but he has been very tenacious....



I've been here a week longer than Brink? Does that make me a monkey's uncle? Or grandfather?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 1, 2017)

@chippin-in is the earliest I know of- @Kenbo @phinds @woodtickgreg and myself are the only active 11/11 members I know of. I never did find out how I got on list, Kevin was a mod at other site but I did not know him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Nov 1, 2017)

kweinert said:


> I've been here a week longer than Brink? Does that make me a monkey's uncle? Or grandfather?



I like to think of @Mike1950 as my grandfather, but it might be better if he was my great grandfather, you can be my new grandfather.

as for any monkey relationships, that's your own business

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Nov 1, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> @chippin-in is the earliest I know of- @Kenbo @phinds @woodtickgreg and myself are the only active 11/11 members I know of. I never did find out how I got on list, Kevin was a mod at other site but I did not know him.



I was stalking Kevin at the other forum, it took a bad turn and he left. Then it wasn't too much fun.
He begged me join this forum to get the membership #'s up, then he would pay me to leave.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 1, 2017)

There's a woodworking podcast I've been listening to for years and I checked out their forum. It was okay, but I didn't really feel comfortable there. I was looking for some particular type of wood and somebody said to check out WB. I spent 2 days reading through threads and thought, "man, this is where I belong!". Then about 3 days after I joined Kevin called me and we talked for an hour. This has been home for me ever since. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Nov 1, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> @chippin-in is the earliest I know of- @Kenbo @phinds @woodtickgreg and myself are the only active 11/11 members I know of. I never did find out how I got on list, Kevin was a mod at other site but I did not know him.


I was a late-comer. I knew Kevin and Darin well from the other forum, but for some reason was a bit late getting on board w/ WB. Kevin emailed me offering a wood ID subforum w/ me as mod and I jumped on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 1, 2017)

I've only been here for a shade over a year...



Feels like forever

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Tony (Nov 1, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I've only been here for a shade over a year...
> 
> 
> 
> Feels like forever



How did you find us Donny, who's to blame for this? Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 1, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I've only been here for a shade over a year...
> 
> 
> 
> Feels like forever


 Yes- I am sure we all feel the same- been a long year.....................

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 1, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I've only been here for a shade over a year...
> 
> 
> 
> Feels like forever


Just to make sure - it has been fun buddy

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 1, 2017)

Tony said:


> How did you find us Donny, who's to blame for this? Tony


I don't remember, i think it was Josh (don't know which one) on a Facebook page told me to go look at WB. After a couple weeks kevin called me and thanked me because I was bringing more laughs that he said had been missing from the site. I was already hooked but when the boss calls ya for a P.O.B. you get dedicated. When you dorks started becoming my family I knew this was the place to be.

Oh and @Mike1950 
Grrrr and thank you...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 1, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I don't remember, i think it was Josh (don't know which one) on a Facebook page told me to go look at WB. After a couple weeks kevin called me and thanked me because I was bringing more laughs that he said had been missing from the site. I was already hooked but when the boss calls ya for a P.O.B. you get dedicated. When you dorks started becoming my family I knew this was the place to be.
> 
> Oh and @Mike1950
> Grrrr and thank you...

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 1, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> View attachment 136478

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 1, 2017)

Six weeks shy of 2 years today... I was pointed this way by a call building acquaintance on another forum, @Yotehntr here, when I bought my lathe and started searching for wood to build calls. Can't thank Brad enough! Been a fun time, played on a lot of forums over the years, was part owner in web design forum that was run much the way this one is. No thread ever stayed on topic. One of the partners in the forum was a psychologist, and he insisted that no conversation ever stays on topic, they all stray sooner or later, that going off topic is a natural course of events in any conversation, and it shouldn't be different on web forum. That if the topic is important, it will find it's way back to the topic. Those of us who owned the forum all were tired of people bitching incessantly about us leading topics astray, where we met. Everyone got busy with other aspects of life, I ran the board for a couple years alone. Got a few of the admin back together for a brief time, fight broke out, everything had been moved back to a private server, I couldn't access it when it webmaster fell off the wagon again, and said the hell with it and walked away. 

Built a website for a friend's lawn mower racing business, suggested a web forum for contact. One of his suppliers was let in on preview of the site, he loved the idea, had a slow afternoon and built a lawn mower racing forum that afternoon. When it launched I was invited to join the team, and allowed Admin privileges there since it was my brain child. Has for many years been the biggest lawn mower racing forum in the world. It is not geared to any one association, it's open to everyone to exchange information and ideas, has many members from Europe, Australia, Canada, and all over the US. Has influenced changes in some of the largest lawn mower racing associations in existence. That one was a ton of fun at times, a huge pain in the ass at others. Led to the development of oh... A BUNCH OF LAWN MOWER RACNG FORUMS! Don't recall how many of them I built for others, suffice to say it was more than a handful. Did admin duties on half a dozen of them at one time. Got to be a weeeeee bit much! Backed out of running forums, eventually backed out of them altogether for awhile. 

Coyotes started howling in the back yard, leading me to a predator hunting forum, fell in love with the custom calls section, which led me to turning calls, and I wound up here. Now spend about 99% of my forum time here. Occasionally play on a Facebook group or two, but Farcebook sucks. Everything about it is a huge pain in the ass! So I don't spend a lot of time there on anything besides arguing politics.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## steve bellinger (Nov 1, 2017)

Well I just checked my start date feb 2012. Wow I can't believe doc talked me into joining this crazy bunch that long ago.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 1, 2017)

Signed up December 22, 2012. Just about 5 years ago! Lurked for several months before joining though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 1, 2017)

I know this is off topic but did anyone here from @Woodworking Vet David?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 1, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> He is fine, i called him. Just AWOL for a while. He will be back.






Don Ratcliff said:


> I know this is off topic but did anyone here from @Woodworking Vet David?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 1, 2017)

Anyone else talk to him, perhaps someone with a couple more marbles left in the old noggin that can confirm?



(wait for it... wait fooooor iiiitttttt)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 1, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Anyone else talk to him, perhaps someone with a couple more marbles left in the old noggin that can confirm?
> 
> 
> 
> (wait for it... wait fooooor iiiitttttt)

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Nov 1, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Look at Brink's date- 12/18/11- We have tried hard to get rid of the monkey but he has been very tenacious....



Tried? I haven’t seen anything added to my paypal. That’s not trying

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

